
Show HN: Nodejs and Peerflix torrent streaming working in an Android App - turkeytorrent
I just released an Android App that I believe is the first to use the Peerflix torrent streamer running under Node. I started this about 6 months ago as a “I wonder if this is possible” side project. I then gradually fixed more and more issues in various parts of the stack until I had an App that works reasonably well. For anybody interested in trying it out it is available in the Play Store:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=rocks.turkeytorrent.player<p>Anyway happy to answer any questions about the implementation.
======
SoreGums
This works really great. Nice one. I thought it would have issues seeking
however after a moment getting the pieces everything went smoothly again,
superb.

Chromecast would be pretty awesome ;)

~~~
turkeytorrent
Thanks for the feedback!

Chromecast/Airplay/DNLA support is coming soon...

~~~
SoreGums
How about torrents with multiple files? Will it play one after the other?

~~~
turkeytorrent
It will automatically detect multi file torrents and then allow you to choose
which file to play

